# Probleme nach Clientpatch am 25.02.05



## Regnor (25. Februar 2005)

Seit dem Clientpatch heute gibt es Probleme das BLASC den Fehler E1 bringt und eure Daten nicht in den Herold einträgt. Dieses Problem kommt daher das WoW unseren Profiler als inkompatibel (Versionskontrolle) erkennt obwohl BLASC die Version richtig einstellt.

Bitte schaut mal in der Charübersicht auf den Button AddOns schauen ob es einen Versionskonflikt beim Charakterprofiler gibt. Wenn ja dann bitte den Kompatibilitätscheck ausstellen.
Dann sollte es wieder gehen!


----------



## Nyana (26. Februar 2005)

```
## Interface: 4216
```
in die 'CharacterProfiler.toc' eintragen statt 4222.
Die Gameversion ist zwar auf 4222 gestiegen aber das Interface verblieb auf 4216


----------



## Fox Hino (3. März 2005)

so, habe das auch mal geändert und werde es in der nächsten h checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SethDeBlade (3. März 2005)

> Wenn ja dann bitte den Kompatibilitätscheck ausstellen.


wie geht das?


wie kann ich verhindern, dass blasc bei jedem programmstart wieder 4222 in das toc-file schreibt??


----------



## Regnor (3. März 2005)

SethDeBlade schrieb:
			
		

> wie geht das?
> wie kann ich verhindern, dass blasc bei jedem programmstart wieder 4222 in das toc-file schreibt??
> [post="82113"][/post]​



indem du dir die allerneuste BLASC Version runterlädst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die vor wenigen Minuten Live gegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SethDeBlade (3. März 2005)

zufälle gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

